# Mice Gone Wild! MArdi Gras Edition!



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

So the Mardi Gras photo shoot was a fail. The mice were obsessed with the garland decoration I hung in the background. Oh well, I got a few cute shots and plan to do a second shoot with beads they can romp around in. I posted some of these on FB, so I apologize to those of you who are getting a double dose of the Carnival madness!

"Hey, mister! Throw me some beads! Woo!"- Saint, 4 weeks old









The ONE composed shot I got of Saint while the garland was in the background.









No, stop trying to get it!









Do I NEED to caption this one?









Disclaimer: No animals were harmed in the making of this production. Mice just go nuts when Mardi Gras colors come out! 









"Mum, how much do you LOVE me?"









"Cuz I don't feel so good....."









"Things are getting kind of blurry....."









"Awe, man! But I still want those shiny things!"









Always arrange for a designated driver.....









And the Ash Wednesday walk of shame!









Whodat, 4 week old Roan-like Blue Merle, loves the shiny stuff too!









Hold still!









Unnamed Roan-like Black Merle also couldn't focus.









Mardi Gras seemed to leave some residual energy in the box..... Metairie and Lagniappe, 4 weeks









Color went screwy. The ghost of Mardi Gras past!









"Woohoo!"









Finally, ladies!









Blue brindle, 4 weeks. She's not the best marked but I like her overall.

























Blue and Blue Brindle does, 4 weeks. This Brindle didn't want to pose so you can't see her markings which are better than the previous Brindle.









Blue Belles!









*Spaz*









And here's Whodat again, less distracted.









And Saint again too.









Thanks for bearing with me. If you didn't already know, I'm as nutty as my mice! lol


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Whodat is gorgeous! They are all lovely, but he stands out to me


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Very cute, I like your pictures a lot. What if you hung the garland infront of the camera and shot through it? You'd get the framing effect, and the mice would be trying to climb towards you instead of away?


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks! Hmmmm, you know, that makes a lot of sense! I'll try that since no matter how far forward I put the cup, they still faced backwards trying to reach it! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## SablePanther (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous mice!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I love the new photos! Your tails are so thick and gorgeous...can I offer you a trade for anything? Do you need anything for your current goals?


----------

